# IDENTIFY YOUR TARGET



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

From The Burlington Free Press (Vermont)

WHEELOCK - A 17-year-old hunter was shot and killed Friday morning when his father apparently mistook the boy for a turkey in Wheelock.

Jacob Kadamus died at the scene on South Wheelock Road in this Northeast Kingdom town around 6 a.m. Lyndon Rescue personnel, Wheelock Fire Chief Mark Brown and state Game Warden Dave Gregory responded to the shooting.

Emergency care was provided at the scene, but the boy died from his injuries.

Preliminary investigation revealed the father and son were hunting turkeys on opening day of the spring season on private property. Kevin Kadamus, 45, discharged his shotgun at what he believed to be a turkey, striking Jacob. Investigation revealed Jacob had left his original hunting area and crossed into his father's hunting area.
Game wardens and state police detectives were continuing the investigation Friday. The case will be reviewed by the Caledonia County State's Attorney. No charges have been filed.
The Office of the Chief Medical Examiner had plans to conduct an autopsy.
Jacob Kadamus was a 10th-grader at Lyndon Institute. He played football, was a goaltender on the hockey team and pitched for the baseball team

PLEASE be careful while hunting. People still fail to identify their target and the results can be devastating.
As the father of a teenage son, and an avid hunter, I am terribly saddened and angered by this story.


----------

